# mp3sparks



## kedryn alan (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been using mp3sparks.com for a couple years now and within the past few weeks the site has had difficulties. Apparently they moved their server somewhere and various people disagree with it...I don't know the whole story. However, it seems as though my ISP (Comcast) has blocked the site. Is there a way I can get around this block and continue to use this site? I have about $20.00 of credit left I'd prefer not to use.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It's not just comcast; my University can't resolve the DNS either, so I'm guessing that the company went belly-up.


----------



## AndreaACME (Feb 4, 2008)

Name: mp3sparks.com
Address: 88.255.90.100

I tried going for:
http://88.255.90.100

but I got a return message from my router _"Failed to determine dst MAC address for target 88.255.90.100"_

Doesn't look very active :grin:, I think you're right.


Regards,
Andy


----------



## kedryn alan (Feb 3, 2008)

This kind of stuff has happened before...and they've always come back online. Here's hoping they (and my $20.00) comes back online again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote from:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AllOfMP3


> In January 2008 it was reported [18] that *MP3Sparks.com* and its associated web sites were being hosted (since December 2007) by AbdAllah Internet, a notorious Turkish web hosting service which allegedly provides safe harbour for spam and malware operations as well as having strong links to the Russian Business Network. For this reason access to the AbdAllah network is blocked by some ISPs, including all UK members of LINX, therefore blocking access to MP3Sparks as well.


This is not the kind of assistance we offer here at TSF, so I'm going to close this thread.


----------

